# WIP this is going to take time



## just

I am not steady anymore. The tremors are back worse than before the surgery.


----------



## dickhutchings

Hope you get them under control somehow. This looks like a good start to me. I have no idea what the finished drawing is supposed to look like. Is it from a photo?


----------



## just

Yes it's a photo of my daughter at age 1 holding my hat on her head. This is probably one of my last drawings. There is no getting the tremors under control. Parkinson's is a degenerative disease. It only gets worse.


----------



## dickhutchings

Sorry to hear that Just. Have you tried going digital? I don't know if that would work but I know it's a lot easier to erase


----------



## just

Digital is not for me.


----------



## just

This is going to come out great. It's just going to take a lot of time. I'm able to erase easily enough.


----------



## Asancta

You're getting there.Don't rush and I see will be a great drawing.


----------



## Susan Mulno

It is looking great so far.

Sorry to hear about the return of your tremors. :unhappy: 

Good for you to persevere! :vs-kiss:


----------



## just

Today's installment


----------



## Asancta

Looks good so far


----------



## TerryCurley

I hope this isn't your last drawing, and I'm so sorry your tremors have returned even worse. 

I can see how you are holding the hat and her face starting to develop. This is going to be a fantastic drawing I'm sure.


----------



## just

TerryCurley said:


> I hope this isn't your last drawing, and I'm so sorry your tremors have returned even worse.
> 
> I can see how you are holding the hat and her face starting to develop. This is going to be a fantastic drawing I'm sure.


I am not holding the hat. She is.


----------



## just

A little more


----------



## just

Today's installation


----------



## dickhutchings

I've got time to wait, at least I hope I do:vs_worry::biggrin: Something to look forward to each day.:vs_coffee:


----------



## just

A little finer detail added


----------



## Jeff

keep at it man. Your work is still unique and all your own.. kudos.


----------



## just

This is on a 18 x 24.


----------



## just

I am going slowly.


----------



## just

I am going slowly.


----------



## just

Another installment


----------



## just

Still needs a lot more work


----------



## dickhutchings

No doubt that it's going to be very nice.


----------



## just

dickhutchings said:


> No doubt that it's going to be very nice.


Thank you Dick. I might even post the reference photo when I am done.


----------



## Susan Mulno

This is really looking great!


----------



## just

I got a little more done.


----------



## just

Still plucking away


----------



## Susan Mulno

What a sweet face!


----------



## PMMurphy

I find it stunning so far! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## just

Some more.


----------



## just

Another Installment


----------



## dickhutchings

I love following this @just. All these subtle changes, it's fun to figure out what you just added.


----------



## Susan Mulno

What a beautiful job so far! Love it!


----------



## just

The face is starting to take shape.


----------



## FanKi

Just, let me say this is coming out so great! =)


----------



## just

Today's installment


----------



## Susan Mulno

She is adorable!


----------



## just

Susan Mulno said:


> She is adorable!


Thank you. She's a teen now.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I am sure she is still adorable!


----------



## leighann

Coming along nicely :smile:


----------



## TerryCurley

I love her expression. Coming out great.


----------



## Oregon Artist

I can't imagine how hard it must be, the eye looks much better than any I have drawn. Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## just

Oregon Artist said:


> I can't imagine how hard it must be, the eye looks much better than any I have drawn. Good luck and don't give up!


Thank you. It's been extremely difficult. I'm going to try drawing a c picture of my parents if I can complete this.


----------



## just

I finished the face.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

nice shading work I hope you finish it I can only mange to do 1 piece at a time if I start something else I never get the 1st thing finished!
also be good to see the photo you're referencing eventually


----------



## just

I have been having some bad days for drawing and only done a little more but here's the reference photo with the drawing. She's sitting on her mother's lap.


----------



## dickhutchings

So cute, and the drawing coming fantastic.


----------



## ChiKevin

Well I can't seem to figure out if my PM is getting to you or not so I will say publicly, I got your message and thank you for the words. I am also sorry if I insulted you, it was not my intention, and you are right, I did not read anything about you. Sorry to hear what you are going through. If you don't mind my asking, are you only into doing small realistic work? I do believe with your talent, a large canvas and some paint you should be able to create some beautiful work still. The hardest part I would imagine is controlling small brushes, pencils etc. But if you work big and don't fight the shaking but allow it to be part of your personal touch and style I believe you can have years of great work and fun still ahead. Again sorry, thanks, and I hope you find a way to continue drawing and painting. It has to give you great satisfaction, after all look what you are capable of.


----------



## just

Thanks for your continued unsolicited advice but I am a big boy and I can decide what is the best use of my talent. I believe that this is a great work of art and doesn't deserve your critique.


----------



## just

I have darkened the shading and still have to smooth out the contrasting. I also have to finish both arms.


----------



## just

I have decided to stay with the face the way I have it now. I have s I little non-shaking time I can draw.


----------



## just

Quite a bit done with shaking


----------



## Susan Mulno

You inspire me Just.


----------



## just

I am getting close.


----------



## Susan Mulno

What a great moment to memorialize!


----------



## just

I noticed that I have to draw her left ear darker still. I have to spend time looking at it and I have to spray it.


----------



## Blue Angel

I think it came out really awesome. The tones are perfect. Shadows are exactly right. Well done!


----------



## dickhutchings

We waited a long time for this Just. Well worth the wait.:vs_clap:


----------



## Susan Mulno

I know about the spending time looking at it. I will spend day after day staring at some of my pieces, (and pictures of them). :glasses:


----------



## dickhutchings

I just noticed something interesting here. Almost all your shading strokes are in the same direction throughout the drawing. I think this is a big part of the visual appeal in this drawing.


----------



## just

dickhutchings said:


> I just noticed something interesting here. Almost all your shading strokes are in the same direction throughout the drawing. I think this is a big part of the visual appeal in this drawing.


Yes they are. It's because I am right handed. All my drawings have the same upward right slant.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I also noticed it and liked the effect. I am mostly ambidextrous but rely on my right hand for writing and most of my drawing. I have found myself taking measures to make sure I do not have a "slant". That being said, were you Just, instructed to show and take advantage of the natural stroke or is it a style you have developed?


----------



## just

It's not that I was instructed to do it. I do it for effect like allowing the grain of the paper to show. I like the effect that they produce.


----------



## just

I made a dozen or so minor changes. The biggest difference. the last one is the lighting. This wasn't taken in too much light.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Somehow I missed this post!?

She is beautiful Just!:vs_cool::vs_clap:


----------



## just

Yes she is. Today she is a young woman and very gorgeous.


----------



## just

I just received an email. This picture is accepted in the 9th Annual Bruce Florence Parkinson's Juried Art Show.


----------



## Susan Mulno

How cool is that! Yay you! Congratulations! :vs_bananasplit::rilla::encore:


----------



## just

I won second place.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Congratulations Just! :encore::thumbsup:


----------



## abt2k15

cheers to you


----------



## just

I have attached a picture of the painting that won first along with a picture of my second place. There's 65 pictures in this show. It can be seen at Burton Barr Public Library 1221 N. Central Avenue, Phoenix, AZ thru April 27th.


----------



## Susan Mulno

That's some heavy competition! You (excuse the grammer) done yourself proud!


----------



## kpnuts

I agree looks good so far.


----------



## just

kpnuts said:


> I agree looks good so far.


It's finished, framed and won second place.


----------



## kpnuts

From small acorns, this is growing into a masterpiece, I truly love the way this is going, it feels like a lot of love is being put into this, and well, looks like it too, keep at it you're doing wonderful work.


----------



## kpnuts

Sorry again I must have not been looking at the last page.


----------



## just

kpnuts said:


> Sorry again I must have not been looking at the last page.



No problem. It's a long thread. Thanks for the compliments.


----------

